# Question...About to buy some tsw max matte black 17' 5x100 offset +35 mkiv golf



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi guys quick question before I make a purchase. I was looking to buy a set of 17 tsw max matte black rims for my kinda rare 01 5 door 1.8t golf. The wheel size is 5x100 with offset +35. Will this wheel rub at all, should I get any spacers, and what is the best tire size to pair up with this wheel. 

Here is a picture of the wheel I am looking at










Anybody running these? Thanks.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

What width


----------



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

17x8 guess I should have added that!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Is the car at stock height, lowered slightly, or real low?

Tire width and sidewall ratio would be dependent on that. I would say that a stock BBS RC is 18x7.5" ET 38 and does not need spacers at stock ride height. 

The wheel choice you are thinking of purchasing is going to provide 3mm less inner clearance (closer to your damper), and extend/stick out 9mm more than a stock BBS RC. hope that helps some.


----------



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

My car did come with some koni yellow shocks. I don't know much about them but the last owner said the height was at a good level so maybe they are adjustable some how. I really don't want to have my wheels stick out to far, kinda want everything flush or tucked in some. Is the wheel width to big should I look for 7.5" width or find lesser offset? Thanks. Any good tire recommendation sizes


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Then as long as your tire choice is appropriate for your wheel selection, you should be fine without spacers. If you want "Flush" you will need to space.


----------



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok so just to recap (thank you so far) with these 17x8 wheels and offset @ 35 these wheels will be tucked under the fenders, correct? And I still can add some spacers if needed to push them farther out if I wanted?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Correct, they will have 3mm less inner clearance (closer to your damper), and extend/stick out 9mm more than a stock BBS RC if you want to pull up a google image of a 2004.5 GLI that has these wheels to see the difference.

here is a good link to see how they might look:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5661012-Mk4-Wheel-Offset-and-Stance-Picture-Index


----------



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is what I am envisioning.. any feedback on style....?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Discount Tire lists it as a direct fit. This means it should fit with no problems on a stock car. Since your car isn't down in the weeds you should be fine.


----------



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

So wheels ordered! Now was looking at tires// 225/45/17 all terrain, any recommendations and is this a good size?

Thanks!


----------

